# R.I.P Hollister :(



## Extrememantid (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

My little viper gecko died, I've had him for almost five years. He passed due to a cricket bite. I feel so guilty :'(

-Cole


----------



## sally (Sep 16, 2013)

that is sad, sorry.


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 16, 2013)

Ya I got him in early 2008


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 18, 2013)

I had a leo that died at ten from an infection, i believe it was a cricket. Damn crickets! Lesson learned: Never leave crix in over night


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 23, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 1, 2013)

Yup, damn crix.. Always causing trouble


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 1, 2013)

And thank you for the kind comments


----------

